# How many FA/FFAs do you think are out there?



## GutsGirl (Jul 25, 2009)

How many FA/FFAs are out there?

I've been wondering this recently because, in my search of BBW stuff online (I'm hetero, but I find BBW pictures interesting), I've noticed that there is a LOT of BBW/SSBBW material available. It isn't just paysites, it isn't just image boards, it's... well, quite a few websites. And it ranges from girls who are just plump/chubby and have large breasts (like myself) to SSBBWs. 

I keep hearing from people like Amy Alkon and others that very _few_ men prefer fat/chubby women, that _many_ men will not date anyone but a thin woman, and that _most_ men will 'tolerate' some extra fat on a woman but they will not like it and will sometimes make disparaging comments about it when the woman/women are not around them. (The above is a paraphrased quote from an article I read that was not written by Alkon but that did mention/quote her.)

Yet the more I see of BBW stuff, I'm wondering, how rare *are* FAs, really? They can't be all that uncommon or BBW stuff would surely be much more of a niche market and would be harder to find. 

How many FAs do you think are 'out there' in America, or the world at large? And do you think there are MORE FAs/FFAs around today than in years/decades past?


----------



## joswitch (Jul 25, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> How many FA/FFAs are out there?
> 
> I've been wondering this recently because, in my search of BBW stuff online (I'm hetero, but I find BBW pictures interesting), I've noticed that there is a LOT of BBW/SSBBW material available. It isn't just paysites, it isn't just image boards, it's... well, quite a few websites. And it ranges from girls who are just plump/chubby and have large breasts (like myself) to SSBBWs.
> 
> ...



From my experience talking to other people and observing behaviour (e.g. who they date / marry) and including yer closets and "bi-sizualz" I'm gonna *guess*  at about 10% worldwide... 

the density of FAs in your region may vary due to many factors, especially culture... Here at FAWorldWide HQ we're working hard to get as many FAs out of the closet (and blinking their ickle eyes in the headlights of actual social interaction!) as possible....


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 26, 2009)

*How many FA/FFAs do you think are out there?*
That depends on the definition what is an FA/FFA.
Are admirer of skinny but large breasted chicks FA's? Are bisizual FA's really FA's? At what range of weight starts fat admiration?
Before the age of internet I once analysed the nummer of ads men seeking fat women for serious relationships - not ONS - in dating magazines. The criteria was more than 100kg (220Lbs) or analogous size. The result was in about 300 ads the object of desire was a fat woman that met the criteria. 
That's an percentage of 0.33. But I think the 0.33% represents only the nonbisizual FA's. 
But I am sure most of men / women can love women / men of all sizes. In my opinion there are only few who are interested exclusively in fat or skinny partners.


----------



## Venom (Jul 26, 2009)

I think part of the reason is there are some people who are ashamed of being a FA/FFA. I have several friends who are (F)FAs yet feel that they will get judged for it, and do not date those who they are attracted to because of social norms.


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 26, 2009)

If you count the number of closeted and the ones who claim to like bbws but realistically like fat buts and big tits and are calling them fat,in addition to the number of out and open FAs _*my guess*_ would be that the ratio would be close to 50:1 of non FAs to FAs.

If you count the die hard FAs, closeted or not, that date fat girls that are unquestioningly fat in spite of fear of public shame then the ratio is probably 75-100:1

If you only count the die hard only date fat girls type that are out and open about their preference I would place that ratio closer to 100:1

There is no scientific basis for these figures other than just my experiences and a bit of common sense logic, whether or not the logic is flawed should be taken into account. I don't believe there is any poll that could be serviced with any sort of accuracy regarding a topic such as this, but I know that we FAs are more common than the overall populace would admit.
Rollhandler


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 26, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> How many FA/FFAs are out there?
> 
> I've been wondering this recently because, in my search of BBW stuff online (I'm hetero, but I find BBW pictures interesting), I've noticed that there is a LOT of BBW/SSBBW material available. It isn't just paysites, it isn't just image boards, it's... well, quite a few websites. And it ranges from girls who are just plump/chubby and have large breasts (like myself) to SSBBWs.
> 
> ...



i think your right about the rarity thing being a little misleading--even on dims. im most places in this country you see lots of fat women going about thier lives being appreciated. its only in places like maybe LA and NYC where people seem to be really afraid of the fat--and even then thats only in public. i have a theory that a lot of FAs , for a lack of a better term, are closeted mainly because of the fear of career issues etc... i think for most women who are fat there isn't a day that they go anywhere that they aren't admired. i think a lot of the time they just don't notice it. and your right . the media seems to make every excuse to view us. and its interesting that even outside of the porn industry( wheer BBWs are the 3rd most popular and quickly gaining group--no pun intended) etc... the media seem to take every excuse they can to view us either semi nude or in motion. i wonder when the country will truly catch up with where the hearts of men really are? i think the real problem is that men are fraidy cats when it comes to talking about what they truly are attracted to.


----------



## Durin (Jul 26, 2009)

There are two men I know who are both married to big women but I have always thought if I asked them. "Are you an FA?" I would get this WTF? look so I never broached it.

But I have always wondered. I think there are probably many more FA's than we know, but they have never bothered to find out the terminolgy.


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 27, 2009)

If by definition of FA we mean a male who is open abut his reference for a fat partner, and activley seeks out potential dates/relationships with fat women in social situations... not many. This of course discounts men who seek them out for reasons other then true attraction. 

If by definition we mean men who find fat women attractive or appealing, but do not act on thier attraction, whether because of peer pressure, fear of possibly torpedoing career, parental/sibling reprisals, or other imagined backlash, then I think the number is substantial. 

FFA - I personally think there are a LOT more ladies who prefer big men then vice versa, and many who do are not concious of an overt likeing for FAT' men; they just like big teddy bear types, who offer security, comfort and protection. BBW like 'em too because they make them feel diminutive.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 27, 2009)

I dunno how many there are, but I need to find me one who is single and in the 26-36 range lol.


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 27, 2009)

I am actually the only one, you all are absinthe induced hallucinations I am having about the 21st century. I am actually witting this post with a quill.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 27, 2009)

My simple answer to the question of how many FA's there are...not enough!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 28, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> If by definition of FA we mean a male who is open abut his reference for a fat partner, and activley seeks out potential dates/relationships with fat women in social situations... not many. This of course discounts men who seek them out for reasons other then true attraction.
> 
> If by definition we mean men who find fat women attractive or appealing, but do not act on thier attraction, whether because of peer pressure, fear of possibly torpedoing career, parental/sibling reprisals, or other imagined backlash, then I think the number is substantial.
> 
> FFA - I personally think there are a LOT more ladies who prefer big men then vice versa, and many who do are not concious of an overt likeing for FAT' men; they just like big teddy bear types, who offer security, comfort and protection. BBW like 'em too because they make them feel diminutive.



i agree. i have seen a lot of men cry to the sky to thier friends that they don't like fat women but as soon as they are out of eyesight they are hitting on a fat girl. oh and dont let them have a beer and see a cute fat woman at a bar. they are all over her. i know very few men who are truly turned off by a fat girl, even if she isn't thier #1 prefernce. even the sick guys who go hogging are able to get it up. it fat women are so repulsive why do they enjoy the act so much? i knew some kids who attend the places where i teach who absolutely live for it as though its a joke because they can't admit that they got hooked.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 28, 2009)

Tragdor said:


> I am actually the only one, you all are absinthe induced hallucinations I am having about the 21st century. I am actually witting this post with a quill.



put the absynthe down and take the time machine from montmarte. there are cute fat girls here waiting!


----------



## Tau (Jul 29, 2009)

Plenty on the internet and hardly any in real life . I think one of the hardest things to face up to in my fat journey was that I would find finding a partner harder than my thinner counterparts do - and that I might never find one at all. Thinner women have a much, much bigger pool of potential mates to choose from, that's just reality. Most fatties can't handle that and many women actively seek to be thinner in order to 'snag' themselves a man. 

This brought back a memory LOL! I had a friend in uni who was a big girl - really gorgeous and happened to be an extreme pear. She got tons of male attention anyway because of the big bottom but they were only interested in bonking and not a relationship or introducing her to their friends etc. She, understandably, got really sick of this and dropped 40kilos. She knew she'd never be able to keep the weight off - the loss was really unnatural and unhealthy. She told me,"I'm going to get thin, get married and then get fat again!" :doh: It worked. In a year she got a boyfriend and married him. She's about 20 kilos heavier now than when they met, dude is pissed LOL!, but he isn't going to leave her anytime soon. That kind of thing makes me wander about the extremes women will go to to be in a relationship. I decided a long time ago that even if it sucks unbelievable asses to be alone and get eaten by my dogs when I die  I will never lose weight to get a man, even if my FA in Shining Armour never shows up .


----------



## joh (Jul 29, 2009)

From my own, short experiences I'd have to guess that at least 20-30% of men find Women who range *up to* 300 pounds attractive (whether they seek them or not). I'd say the number is substantially smaller (say 5% maybe) for men who are attracted to women above 300 pounds.

* I chose 300 pounds because in my view, it seems that Women under 300 pounds can still look slender, but just larger, but at 300 that apple or pear shape is more prominent.


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 30, 2009)

What a nice story 
And what a lucky guy 



Tau said:


> .
> 
> This brought back a memory LOL! I had a friend in uni who was a big girl - really gorgeous and happened to be an extreme pear. She got tons of male attention anyway because of the big bottom but they were only interested in bonking and not a relationship or introducing her to their friends etc. She, understandably, got really sick of this and dropped 40kilos. She knew she'd never be able to keep the weight off - the loss was really unnatural and unhealthy. She told me,"I'm going to get thin, get married and then get fat again!" :doh: It worked. In a year she got a boyfriend and married him. She's about 20 kilos heavier now than when they met, dude is pissed LOL!, but he isn't going to leave her anytime soon. .


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 5, 2009)

joh said:


> From my own, short experiences I'd have to guess that at least 20-30% of men find Women who range *up to* 300 pounds attractive (whether they seek them or not). I'd say the number is substantially smaller (say 5% maybe) for men who are attracted to women above 300 pounds.
> 
> * I chose 300 pounds because in my view, it seems that Women under 300 pounds can still look slender, but just larger, but at 300 that apple or pear shape is more prominent.



as a woman who is 400lbs and has often caught eyes wandering pleasantly over her body, i think 30% is waaay too low when you talk about finding BBWs attractive. whether they have the courage to actually act on the attraction-- thats another story.


----------



## calou (Aug 15, 2009)

i think there are alot FA out there , just they are in different category , 
here a sample  lol
View attachment 68660


----------

